# A 'new to me' L O L moment -- Cheers



## Polka (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## jcam222 (Aug 25, 2020)

Lol thanks for posting this!! This was posted to my wife’s timeline a year ago and I have been looking for it to save ever since!!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2020)

LOL . That's a good one , but all I can think is CLOSE the door ! The a/c's on .


----------



## normanaj (Aug 25, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> but all I can think is CLOSE the door ! The a/c's on .



No doubt!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 25, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> LOL . That's a good one , but all I can think is CLOSE the door ! The a/c's on .



Exactly! You know how many times a day I have to tell my kids to shut the door!?! The phrase "were you born in a barn" that my parents used to tell me now comes out from me on a daily basis now. Lol


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 25, 2020)

Good one Polka!!
Gary


----------



## Polka (Aug 25, 2020)

Polka said:


> View attachment 460109


thank you for moving to the correct forum -- R


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2020)

Good ones. 
When the girls are selling the chocolate/mint cookies, they need those guys to protect them from ME.  I generally by them by the case.
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 29, 2020)

Every day, a male employee walks up very close to a female co-worker at the coffee machine.
He stops, inhales quite deeply, and says that her hair smells nice.
After a week of this, the woman can't stand it anymore.
She takes her issue to a supervisor in Human Resources and to file a sexual harassment grievance against the guy.
The supervisor is puzzled and asks, "What is threatening about a co-worker telling you that your hair smells nice?
"It's Frank, The midget."



A bus carrying many people crashed on an icy road, burst into flames, and everyone died. Upon arrival in heaven, God said, "Since you have died in a terrible way, I'll grant you one wish before I let you into heaven." The first woman, being a person always concerned on her looks, comes up to God and says "I wish to be beautiful." God grants her wish. The next person can’t decide on what to wish for, so he ends up wishing for the same thing. At this point a man at the very back of the line starts to laugh. The next couple, seeing how utterly wondrous the two have become, make their wish to become beautiful also, and the man at the end laughs    even louder. One after another, the people wish for the same thing. The closer God gets to the end of the line, the harder the man laughs. When God finally reaches him, he asks "What is your wish my son?" The man says, "Make them all ugly again!" 




Hangovers are nature’s way of saying you shouldn’t have quit drinking.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 9, 2020)

Love that heaven joke, Ray.
Gary


----------

